# Pasta!!



## G3m (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi, 

I have been on the insulin pump for 20months now and have noticed a pattern which I need some help with. 

When I have pasta for dinner I do my insulin as a standard bolus. However, 2 hours after eating my blood sugars go low and then during the night they go really high. I believe that this is due to the pasta not being disgusted quick enough. 

How would I be able to solve this situation? 

Any tips would be helpful. 

Thanks G3m


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 2, 2015)

To stop the low you could experiment with multiwave / dual wave boluses (whatever they are called on your pump!). Pumps usually have 3 types of bolus: Standard, which just whacks the whole dose in at once the same as having a jab; extended / square wave which drips the dose in slowly over whatever period of time you specify (anything up to 12 hours on the Combo), and multiwave / dual wave which does a combination of the two, I.e. a portion straight in and then the rest spread out over a period of time.  You can choose how much up front and how long the rest takes.

To find what works for you you will have to experiment; we find 50% up front and the rest over an hour seems to work in most cases.

That should stop you going low, if you still find you're going high later you might have to try putting a temp basal on for a few hours (e.g.+30%, again you will have to experiment to find out what works).

Hope that helps


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 2, 2015)

I love my pump for this type of thing  DUEL WAVE. Its a Medtronic You put delay into pump & %.   Everyone different but is a great feature. Good luck


----------



## G3m (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you so much for replying to me. 

I will try out these ideas and see which one is best for me. 

Thank you again


----------



## trophywench (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes, it's a dual wave - I find 60% upfront and the rest over 90 minutes suits me!


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 2, 2015)

G3m said:


> Thank you so much for replying to me.
> 
> I will try out these ideas and see which one is best for me.
> 
> Thank you again



You're welcome - on both questions!  Glad to be of service


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 3, 2015)

G3m said:


> Thank you so much for replying to me.
> 
> I will try out these ideas and see which one is best for me.
> 
> Thank you again



No prob & good luck


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 5, 2015)

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 6, 2015)

We were at hospital yesterday with the DSN, going through the data from the week daughter spent on a CGM. A dietician just happened to be there too and mentioned that the way food is cooked can change how it affects your blood sugars.

For pasta, she said once you've cooked it, cool it down quickly in cold water and then zap it in the microwave to heat it up again, this will then cause the pasta to go through your digestive system without causing such a big spike in BG levels.

We haven't tried it yet, but apparently it works!


----------

